# Acer Aspire V3: Tastatur hängt/klemmt



## equalizer (11. Juli 2012)

*Acer Aspire V3: Tastatur hängt/klemmt*

Hallo Leute,

ich bin seit letzter Woche Besitzer eines Acer Aspire V3-771G. Habe hier ein Problem: Mir scheint es so, als sitze die Tastatur nicht richtig im Gehäuse. Auf jeden Fall bleiben die Tasten beim tippen sehr oft hängen. Dies liegt daran, dass sie nicht mittig in den Öffnungen des Gehäuses sitzen, sondern zu weit links und somit am Gehäuse hängen bleiben. Tippen ist dadurch sehr unangenehm und Buchstaben werden des öfteren verschluckt.

Hier ein Bild der Tastatur:
http://s7.directupload.net/images/120710/z4ajyzij.jpg Besonders auf der linken Seite des Bildes ist zu erkennen, dass die Tasten nicht richtig in ihrer Öffnung sitzen.

Ich habe bereits den Acer Support deswegen angeschrieben. Allerdings mit der Frage, ob ich dies selbst ohne Garantieverlust beheben kann. Die Antwort lautete nur, dass ich das Gerät zum Repair Center schicken müsste 

Habt ihr eine Idee, was ich abgesehen von Einschicken hier machen könnte (Einschicken ist zurzeit keine Option, da ich es in den nächsten Wochen dringend benötige!). Entfällt die Garantie, wenn ich die Tastatur selbst herausnehme und nochmal richtig einsetze?

Grüße, equalizer


----------



## fadade (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire V3: Tastatur hängt/klemmt*

Bei einigen ACERs ist die Qualität leider extremst niedrig! (deshalb kann ja auch der preis so klein sein  )
wenn du noch innerhalb der 14 Tage bist, würde ich das modell einfach zurückgeben und ggf. WOANDERS nochmal einen zu kaufen ... das geht eigentlich relativ schnell.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Acer Aspire V3: Tastatur hängt/klemmt*



fadade schrieb:


> wenn du noch innerhalb der 14 Tage bist, würde ich das modell einfach zurückgeben .


 
Genau - das hätte man eigentlich sofort beim ersten Auftreten des Problems tun sollen.


----------

